# 2/3/09 Updates - Please Read



## WiscTiger

Some General Reminders and some NEW requests to keep the Rescue Section working to its best.

*1:* SUBJECT LINE - - It is important that you follow the guideline for the subject line; it cuts down on Duplicate Posts, which seem to be on the rise again. 
Here is the format: 
City, State - ID # and Name, Sex and age, any other detail you would like to give.

Please give *City *if known instead of County.

Also do not use ….. in the subject line. Without any spaces it messes up the left boxes forcing the main section to be much smaller.

When posting a dog, if you have the Petfinder, DogsInDanger, or any other website, post a link to the Pet or to the Main listing page. It takes too much time if you don’t follow up for someone to have to search those sites looking for the dog.

Original Posters, also it would be a great help if everyone made a commitment to the dog that they list. If on PetFinder go and check once a day - no less than every other day - and see if the dog is still listed there. We have taken a dog out of Urgent that had been adopted for several days and people where still bumping the thread to the top. 

*2:*







Bump. If a poster has stated that they will call, email, Eval or visit the dog on a given day, then PLEASE do not bump the thread until that day has passed. Bumping a dog where we know the information is a day or two out, only pushes dogs who still need notice to the bottom or on to other pages.

*3:* There is this neat little button at the bottom of each post that says “Notify”, when you post that a listing has been removed or dog adopted when you are done take the extra few seconds and hit the Notify button.

*4: * Follow Up or Where Are They Now???? Rescues if you want to have the thread moved to the Where Are They Now, please use the Notify and State Move to Where Are They Now. When it comes time to Prune Posts the Follow up will be Pruned and unless there is a board hiccup the Where Are They Now should not be pruned.

I know we are all busy but if you guys can take the time to do the things listed above it will help the Mods out a whole lot. 

Thanks
Wisc.Tiger – Admin. And the Rescue Mods.


----------



## jolee4

I adopted one from "urgent" but she is still on there. Only original poster can move her out? I can't fine that "notify" button when I post.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Right there under the avatar!


----------



## jolee4

When I try to use the stop sign with exclamation point it says it is only to report nasty posts--not for removal from or notification of change of dogs status.
Use it anyway?
Hate to seem so dence, but I am new.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I know - it almost stopped me from doing notifies in the beginning (o this new board) too! Makes you feel like you shouldn't, but you still can. 

Welcome!


----------



## GSDtravels

I don't see the nifty "notify" button. I posted an update on a dog that's being pulled and would like to follow the rules, but can't find this button.


----------



## gsdraven

GSDtravels said:


> I don't see the nifty "notify" button. I posted an update on a dog that's being pulled and would like to follow the rules, but can't find this button.





JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Right there under the avatar!


^^ Look under your picture. After you post that the dog is safe, click that button on your own post. Also, we only consider the dog safe once they are physically out of the shelter.


----------



## GSDtravels

OK thanks!


----------

